# Solved: Packard Bell Blank Screen



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi guys

I'm trying to sort out issues with this Packard Bell laptop for a friend and his daughter. The machine starts to boot, gets to a "Windows Starting" logo screen and then when the screen goes back it just hangs. There is a mouse curosr that you can move around but no screen to do anything with. i have tried booting it into safe mode with the same result. i took the drive out and put it in a caddy linked to my PC and the file structure is all there. i ran chkdsk on it which found and fixed afew problems (so it said) but when I put the drive back in the laptop it still refused to get past this black screen. I'm tempted to buy this Win 7 recovery disc and see what happens when I boot from that, but I'm wondering if there is anything I have missed. The machine hasn't got a Win 7 OS disc.

Thanks in advance for any help
D


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

welcome to TSG. Does it have ANY os that you know of? It sounds like the hard drive is either dying, dead, or not connected.

Can you verify via bios that the bios can at least see the HD? Also, what OS was on that rig?


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Valis, thanks for taking an interest in this one. The drive looks ok when I hook it up to another machine. All the files seem intact and chkdsk did its thing pretty well. There is a Windows 7 recovery partition on it but I don't know if i can get that to do anything if it's not back in its original home. The BIOs on the laptop sees everything fine.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

does it have a windows folder on it? Has it ever booted to windows 7?


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

yes to both.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what, exactly, happens when it posts? Does it clear the bios and at least try to load windows, or just the black screen with the cursor? Do you remember what those 'few problems' were? Has it been dropped or anything?


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

It gets past the bios bit, fires up a "Starting Windows" screen with logo, then that fades out as if it was loading fine, then the screen stays black, mouse pointer pops up (which you can move around) but nothing else happens.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

hmmmm.........just out of curiousity, do you have a secondary monitor that you can test with? I don't think that's it, but I'm stumped currently.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I would also take it to a local pc shop and see if they have a W7 reco disk you can borrow....can't hurt to ask, and may save some cash.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

I do have a nother monitor yes, will try that when I get home later. also found something running a command line parameter on it that may help (src something or other, don't have the web site in front of me) that may help replace any corrupted windows files. Am also tempted to try and download a recovery disc - there must be one out there somewhere


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, we don't support torrent sites, so may just want to halt that discussion there........

let me get one of my buddies in here who knows scads more about hardware; he may have a trick up his sleeve, and I am pretty sure he's in your time zone as well.

v


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

That's awesome thanks. I have agut feeling that there is something that will just make this work, without resorting to nuking the thing from orbit. As a precaution I am currently backing up all the pics that are on it (as it's linked to my main pc at the moment) in case something drastic is needed.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent idea.......I was about to suggest backing everything up, as I'm not convinced the HD is not shot.

Do you have the ability, while it is slaved to your other rig, to run the mfg diags on that hd?


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably - if i knew what they were  When connected to my main PC the drives shows up fine, along with the contents which i can read and move around. It has a "reserved" partitiion (about 100MB) which I would guess is a recovery one (or maybe the OS itself?) and a main one which holds all the stuff to back up.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what is the mfg of the hard drive? Most of the mfg will have a diag tool that you can download from their site and it will run some tests on the HD to verify that it is still kicking.....


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

I believe it's western Digital - will double check


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Draven_UK

You mention earlier in the thread that you have tried booting into Safe Mode.
As it appears that the Packard Bell was not provided with any reinstallation/recovery disc, as you mention purchasing one and presuming as well that you NEVER made one, on receipt of the laptop, or
perhaps I should say your daughter never made one, then we wil have to try recovery with the options on the F8 key.

When you keyed F8 and were offered the options of Safe Mode etc was there also a choice of *Repair Your Computer if so and with the hard drive back in the Packard Bell, *please select that option.

The screen you should see on F8 is like the attached image

Having selected the Repair your computer you should then see this


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Friend's daughter 

On pressing F8 I get three options - safe mode, safe mode plus command prompt, safe mode plus networking - none of which progress any further.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks for taking a look, Macboatmaster.....owe you one again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Draven_UK

I have not completed my post 17, but in view of your post 18, please confirm EXACTLY what you see on F8, with the DRIVE in the computer , as you should certainly have MORE than the three you mention - would you please see my first attached image on my previous post


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*IF YOU DEFINITELY DO NOT HAVE any options on F8 except the three you have listed please proceed as below*

PLEASE download and run this, I appreciate that you can recover your data by connecting the drive to the other computer and do not need Puppy for this, but it is a very fair test of the hardware by way of the graphics, ram etc on the Packard Bell computer

If PUPPY will not run, there is, then a reasonable assumption that something is amiss on the hardware side.

*Your require the following*
*CD Burner (CDRW) Drive, *
*Blank CD, *
*Extra Storage Device (USB Flash Drive, External Hard Drive)* this of course if you were using it as a recovery medium

*1. Save these files to your Desktop/Burn Your Live CD:* 

*Download* *Puppy* FROM HERE PLEASE
http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-5.2/lupu-520.iso

*Download*

BURN CDDC
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burncdcc.html

Open BurnCDCC with Windows Explorer
Extract All files to a location you can remember
Double Click *BurnCDCC*
Click Browse and navigate to the Puppy Linux ISO file you just downloaded
Open/Double Click that file
*IMPORTANT:* Adjust the speed bar to CD: 4x DVD: 1x
Click Start
Your CD Burner Tray will open automatically
Insert a blank CD and close the tray
Click OK
*Puppy Linux Live CD will now be created*
*2. Set your boot priority in the BIOS to CD-ROM first, Hard Drive Second*



Start the computer/press the power button
Immediately start tapping the appropriate key to enter the BIOS, aka "Setup"
(Usually shown during the "Dell" screen, or "Gateway" Screen)
Once in the BIOS, under Advanced BIOS Options change boot priority to:
CD-ROM 1st, Hard Drive 2nd
Open your ROM drive and insert the disk
Press F10 to save and exit
Agree with "Y" to continue
Your computer will restart and boot from the Puppy Linux Live CD


*3. Recover Your Data*


Once Puppy Linux has loaded, it is actually running in your computer's Memory (RAM). You will see a fully functioning Graphical User Interface similar to what you normally call "your computer". Internet access may or may not be available depending on your machine, so it is recommended you print these instructions before beginning. Also, double clicking is not needed in Puppy. To expand, or open folders/icons, just click once. Puppy is very light on resources, so you will quickly notice it is much speedier than you are used to. This is normal. Ready? Let's get started.

*3a. Mount Drives*
Click the Mount Icon located at the top left of your desktop.
A Window will open. By default, the "drive" tab will be forward/highlighted. Click on Mount for your hard drive.
Assuming you only have one hard drive and/or partition, there may be only one selection to mount.
USB Flash Drives usually automatically mount upon boot, but click the "usbdrv" tab and make sure it is mounted.
If using an external hard drive for the data recovery, do this under the "drive" tab. Mount it now.
*3b. Transfer Files.* 
At the bottom left of your desktop a list of all hard drives/partitions, USB Drives, and Optical Drives are listed with a familiar looking hard drive icon.
Open your old hard drive i.e. _*sda1*_
Next, open your USB Flash Drive or External Drive. i.e. _*sdc*_ or *sdb1*
If you open the wrong drive, simply *X* out at the top right corner of the window that opens. (Just like in Windows)
From your old hard drive, drag and drop whatever files/folders you wish to transfer to your USB Drive's Window.
*For The Novice:* The common path to your pictures, music, video, and documents folders is: *Documents and Settings* >> *All Users* (or each idividual name of each user. CHECK All Names!) >> *Documents* >> You will now see *My Music, My Pictures, and My Videos*.

Remember to only click once! No double clicking! Once you drag and drop your first folder, you will notice a small menu will appear giving you the option to move or copy. Choose COPY each time you drag and drop.

YOU ARE DONE!!! Simply click Menu >> Mouse Over Shutdown >> Reboot/Turn Off Computer. Be sure to plug your USB Drive into another working windows machine to verify all data is there and transferred without corruption. Congratulations!

Resized to 89% (was 1024 x 768) - Click image to enlarge










If you're doing this to recovery from a virus or malware infection, (or even if you're not), DO NOT copy executable files (.exe, .scr. etc...) if any of these files are infected you could be copying the corruption over to any new device/computer. just copy documents, pictures, music, or videos.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much - will be trying this as soon as I get home from work this evening. Will log in and let you know how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK will wait to hear from you.
Please do check that F8 Advanced boot options screen for me to establish exactly what is there.

Also please post as soon as you can the exact model of Packard Bell and also have you had other problems apparent before this blank screen with cursor and what immediately proceeded it please to the best of your knowlege. - ie Updates etc.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

So some progress to report. Apologies for the delay - gotta love it when someone throws a shopping trolley off a bridge onto your train. Anyway, after running sfc /scannow when it was plugged into my main machine I reconnected it to the laptop. Now when pressing Alt F10 I get a some weird boot option screen - when I press Escape from that I get presented with the full "This is what you get when you press F8" screen as shown in your screenshot. So some progress. Last safe configuration didn't work and when I selected Repair Computer it started to do something, loading files etc. Then it cam,e up asking for an admin password - which I need to ask her if she has (I'm sure she said she never set it up - is there a default one? I can't just hit return to not enter one). So some progress, hopefully if she has a password this will repait itself..... maybe.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh and in reply to the other points, I have now tried it connected to a monitor and that made no difference - not the video card then I guess  The laptop is a Packard Bell Easynote TM 89.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do not think I am being pedantic, but all I have to work with is what you tell me.
There is NOT a last known safe configuration.
There is a Last Known good configuration is that the one you tried.
I know you have tried Safe Mode.
Please try if it was not the LKG

Please also try Disable Driver signature enforcement, as this may circumvent the chance that it is a recently installed driver.

The only option left after those is the Repair your computer and the password for the account it refers to is normally blank - in otherwords just left blank, as it is what is known as the system admin account and even when an admin account is created the system admin account remains by default and is blank. OR enter her username and password if admin account
If you daughters friend has inserted a password on that account then no progress can be made through this approach until you have that password.

*When you TRY the options outlined disconnect ALL except monitor mouse and keyboard ie printer, camera, speakers, ethernet cable, etc.*


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Quick update
So I got rid of the admin password and finally got through to the System recovery options. The startup repair seemed the obvious one to start with, but that one tells me (after about five seconds) that it could not detect a problem. It does say if I repeatedly see the message to contact an admin - bit weird if it can't find an error. System restore doesn't work as they have no restore points.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are fast - maybe with respect going a little too quick
Have you tried the suggestion please in my post of DISCONNECT ALL except and try to - disable driver signature enforcement


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

OK thanks for the updates. Nothing is connected to the machine (except power). I tried the disable driver signature enforcement option but no improvement.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You mentioned before that a system restore was not possible as there were no restore points - how please do you know this -is that the message received when you try that option


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

When I hit the option in the System Recovery Options screen to do a system restore it says on screen that there are no restore points


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is not, as you may imagine the best news we could have received.
Go cmd prompt option please
at the prompt which will likely be 
X:\sources>
type
*bcdedit | find "osdevice"*

what please is reported


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

osdevice partition=D:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Back at the cmd prompt type
*D:*
key enter
your should now be at a D:\> prompt
now type
*chkdsk /r*

NB I know you have run chkdsk when the drive was connected to the OTHER computer but that is not the same as running it on THIS computer in the Windows Recovery environment


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

It's running it now. Just noticed it's 1am lol, that's gonna hurt getting up for work in the morning


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off as it is now 0057 hrs and I have an early start at 0700 (*typed before your last post*)

When yoiu have run this chkdsk, there is a very slight chance that we MAY be lucky. Please notice I said slight.

Exit from the cmd prompt by typing* exit* and keying enter - reboot and go back to the advanced boot options
then try SAFE MODE - not safe mode with networking.
Sorry about my little error earlier, disconnect all except keyboard and mouse - forgot it was laptop.

If that return to Safe mode should by chance hit the jackpot then we will continue when I come back about 1700 hrs if convenient to you.

If it does not which is the likely result I must admit then please return to cmd prompt go back to D:\>
type 
*Cd Windows*
key enter
type
*dir*
does it list the windows directories etc.
I do not need you to type out what is there.

if it does please return to the D:\> prompt and type
*bcdedit *
and key enter

COULD you then kindly type what is shown please.

Goodnight


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Windows boot Manager
Identifier <bootmgr>
device <partition=c:>
description windows boot manager
locale en-US
inherit global settings
default default
resumeobject f254f96d-cd6a-11df-a10f-ad967c542125
displayorder default
toolsdisplayorderr memdiag
timeout 30

windows boot loader
identifier default
device partition=d:
path <\windows\system32\winload.exe
description windows 7
inherit bootloadersettings
locale en-US
recovery sequence current
recovery enabled yes
osdevice partition=d:
systemroot \windows
resumeobject f254f96d-cd6a-11df-a10f-ad967c542125
nx optin


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So I can presume that we were not lucky. after the chkdsk.

I think I asked before what proceeded this error - please What was happening before the last shutdown - updates etc. and was this error proceeded by others.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

From what I have been told, before this laptop was handed over to me:

It was running slow so someone defragged it. This defrag kicked up some errors which it then tried to fix itself. The machine shutdown during this process and that's how we arrived at this situation.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This could prove to be a long job and it is only fair to warn you now that I have no guarantee to give you that it will work.
Any recovery attempt from this is difficult and NOT always successful.

I suspect the porblem is the BCD - Boot Configuration data.
It was previously referred to as the boot.ini file on XP.
But at this time I am not certain.

In case my attempts to fix it fail, do you have backed up, all personal data on the computer, from when you connected the drive to your other machine.

If NOT now is the time to do so, before, we place it at any risk AND indeed if the hard drive is failing, before it MAY do so.

Could you give a quick reply to that and then we can move on.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

The only stuff they were worried about was pictures and music - which is all sat on my other drive


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do these - in this order
1. Boot again as you would normally, on the black screen key Ctrl Alt Delete, if Task Manager appears
post back.
If Task manager does not appear
2. Return to the F10 key I think you said - it was either F10 or F11 and you mentioned there boot options
If one of the options is C Drive or the Hard drive select that.
ENSURE please that there are no CD/DVD`s in the drive and if the computer has SC card slots etc that no one has left one in there.

If the same black screen appears - try the Ctrl Alt Delete again.

3. If that again produces no result go back to the cmd prompt please and type 
*C:*
key enter
type
*dir*
key enter
is Windows listed in that partition.
IF SO then whilst there please

*At the C:\> prompt please ALSO run a chkdsk /r*
*I know you have done when I left you last night but that was on the D: prompt*

Last night I asked you to check D:, as the recovery environment Cmd prompt sometimes changes drive letters - as explained here.


> It should be noted that when you boot into the Windows 7 Recovery Environment the drive letter for your Windows installation may not be the same. For example, if your Windows installation is normally on the C: drive, it may be located at the D: drive. To determine what drive letter your Windows installation is located on, you can type this command press enter:
> 
> *bcdedit | find "osdevice"*​​This command will display output similar to : *os device partition=D:*. The drive letter after partition= is the drive that your Windows installation is located. To change to that drive letter you can then type *D:, *or whatever other drive letter it shows, and press *Enter* on your keyboard


If you do not remember what was on the D: drive prompt, please do the same again at D.​
I would expect D: to be the recovery partition, installed when Packard Bell sold the computer.

It appears that the computer is attempting to load windows from D. 
If that is the recovery partition - this would account for the fact as there is, in this respect, no Windows to load from there.​
HOPE it is not too confusing, tried to make it as explanative as possible.​
SO we are not, either of us waiting for a reply that is not coming I will tell you when I am going offline, please do the same for me.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for this, I would like to try this tomorrow when I have some decent time to have a go at it. Before I jump off though i do have to thank you for your time and patience, regardless of our result here, you have been a great help. So thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
When you have done that and I am satisfied that it is the bootloader, we will attempt to rebuild it.
After we have tried a couple of other commands that may take us forward.

If that does not work, I think we will try Puppy to assure ourselves that we can get a boot from Puppy and as I mentioned, it is a reasonable test of the hardwa\re.

When we have done that, and whilst in Puppy we can all being well have a look at a few things on the hard drive, we MAY then be facing a reinstall of the O/S.

Do you think it would be possible to confirm with the owner what exactly has been tried after the defrag failed etc.

It is always best if I can know these details, as then we may have a better clue.

I am reasonably convinced it is the boot loader
Here is what it should look like.

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=C:
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {current}
resumeobject {c74ff5ca-47e5-11e1-b573-ec4e10a5755a}
displayorder {ntldr}
{current}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 6

Windows Legacy OS Loader
------------------------
identifier {ntldr}
device partition=C:
path \ntldr
description Earlier Version of Windows

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {c74ff5cc-47e5-11e1-b573-ec4e10a5755a}
recoveryenabled Yes
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {c74ff5ca-47e5-11e1-b573-ec4e10a5755a}
nx OptIn
You will notice that the loader is actually instructing the system to boot to C drive, whereas yours is trying to find a boot on D Drive.
HOWEVER it is not quite as straightforward as that, as sometimes the boot.mgr can be on one partition and the boot loader on another.​
*Yours will not look exactly like this, as I am on 7 and a dual boot with XP*​
NOTE please I have slightly altered my post 12​
*Goodnight speak tomorrow.*​


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

while you had the drive slaved to another system did you notice what the size of the drive partitions were


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

so c: is a reserved partition, d: is windows and e: is what looks like the recovery/restore partition. The bootmanager is in E:


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

click on start...in the search box type in or copy and paste *Disk Management*
in the results box above click on *create and format hard disk partitions*
post a screenshot for us


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

The partitions are 13gb, 100mb and 285gb (and now have Puppy up and running, veeeery pretty interface)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello
I asked my colleague *happyrock* if he would be kind enough to take a look for me. It is not too difficult to rebuild to Boot Configuration data, which we both concur is the problem.
However it does not always work, and on a system where there is NOT a manufacturers installed recovery partition, if it does not work, there is no serious consequence. You simply still cannot boot into windows.

*However where there is a recovery partition, if the rebuild does not work, it can then effect the ability to enter the procedure for recovery of Windows 7 from the installed recovery partition. There are however other cmds to try, such as Bootrec /fixmbr etc. , before we face the decision whether to proceed with a complete rebuild of the BCD or advise recovery from the hard drive partition.*

The fact that you have Puppy running is good news as it tends to indicate that all the hardware is OK, as I mentioned in my earlier posts.

Could you do the following please.

1. Come out of Puppy, go back to cmd prompt, go to a D prompt, type
*Cd windows*
that should take you to a prompt
D:\Windows>
type
*rstrui.exe*
key enter
what happens please.

I know you previously said that trying restore from the recovery options said there were no restore points - is the result the same.

If so leave the cmd prompt please by typing exit.

We could have a look in Puppy, but disk management, as posted by my colleague *happyrock* will give us a more definitve Windows picture of the drive, so please put it back in the docking station/enclosure connect it to the other computer go as described to disk managament and then send a screenshot.

1. Press print screen key.
2. Go start programs accessories and PAINT
3. Click Edit tab and click paste.
4. The screenshot will appear in Paint.
5. Click the file tab and click Save As
6 In file type choose JPEG as the default Bitmap is too large
7. Having saved on your reply click Go Advanced 
8 Attach from the saved image.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

If I type that when I'm in the Windows directory it brings up a system restore screen that tells me there are no restore points on the drive.


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

And this is the requested screenshot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thks for the screenshot. will post ASAP


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
Sorry for the delay.
Go back to cmd prompt
We want the 285Gb partition.
So firstly at the X:\> prompt type 
*bootrec /ScanOs*
key enter
What please is posted in reply

The if necessary check on
C:\
D:\
and 
indeed
E:\
to find what letter has been allocated in the Recovery Environment to that partition.

You can do this by typing 
*dir*
at each prompt

I know you said in post 46 that it was C, D and E but I am insure as to where you obtained that from, in reply to my colleague.

When you have that correct letter if we have NOT tried
*rstrui.exe*
*on that partition, then please do so, s of course if we were on the wrong letter, there would NOT be any restore points.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Draven_UK*

I was waiting for you reply, to then guide you step by step through the procedure.
However in case I am unavailable and in view of the time you have spent and your desire no doubt to make progress you may do the following
1. As you have your data - go straight to a system recovery. This will re-install to factory condition
OR you may proceed, as I was intending to try and get back into windows as you were before this error.

Here are the links to the second option.
Be careful you could if you make a mistake be worse of than you are now.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2004518/en-us

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392

and here is the recovery from the hard drive
To reinstall Windows and all pre-installed software and drivers: 1. Turn on your computer, then press *Alt+F10 *during startup. _Packard Bell Recovery Management _opens. 2. Click on *Restore system from factory default*. *Caution: Continuing the process will erase all files on your hard drive. *3. Click on *Next*. Your hard drive's original, factory-loaded contents are recovered. This process will take several minutes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Regarding the new problem you have notified me of on the XP computer, as this is a different issue - entirely.
Please create a new topic in the XP forum.
No actual advice can be given by PM. I do of course fully appreciate that you did not know this.

In an effort to help, with that problem
Safe Mode loads only a minimal set of drivers and services and uses a generic Windows graphics driver in VGA mode.
On the same F8 screen as the Safe Mode boot is VGA mode that loads Windows in normal mode but in VGA graphics using your actual graphics driver, if possible in VGA mode.

Therefore try VGA mode on F8.
If that works it is more than likely a graphics driver issue and you should go to Device Manager and 
open the entry - display adaptors and then click on Rollback driver. See if that solves the problem.
If so it is likely an update to the graphics driver that has caused the problem.

This can occur, where some sort of driver update program has selected the wrong driver. 

If it will not boot in VGA mode, go back to Safe Mode.

Whilst in Safe Mode, run a chkdsk /f on C drive.
That is My Computer, right click the drive, click properties, click tools, click error checking, click check now and check that the box check for file system errors is check marked and then click start and agree to run on restart and do so.

If this brief advice does not assist please start a topic in the Xp forum


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

So back on the Win7 machine. I have run rstrui.exe on all partitions and none have any restore points it seems. If I run this factory settings restore do I lose Windows as well or is that all it keeps?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you run the restore settings that is Alt and F10 you may be presented with a choice of options.
Most likely are a soft recovery or whatever Packard calls it or a restore to factory condition
If you only have the latter then you will lose ALL and Windows 7, plus any software that was included when it was first sold will reinstall (Unless it came with an additional software disc) eg. some computers can be purchased with Microsoft Office installed.

The other option is we try as I said, but if it goes pear shaped you may not then be able to use the recovery partition and will be back into the option I explained of buying the recovery software

If you want to try, rather than go straight for recovery
Type this command at the recovery prompt
*bootrec.exe /fixmbr*

*and then try normal boot*


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Resolved. Thank you so much for all your help guys, couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting
I presume you reinstalled.
Once you are all up and running again I would recommend an image backup on an external drive and a repair CD
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Back-up-your-programs-system-settings-and-files

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2083-system-repair-disc-create.html


----------



## Draven_UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Macboatmaster

Yeah in the end I restored to factory defaults. The restore backed up most of the files on the drive for me so I just had to copy them back over when it had done its thing and it all seemed to work fine, and a lot faster as well. Then it was just a case of installing a few security apps and handing it back over all fixed and ready to go. I will be taking that advice of the image back up and repair CD and keeping it on archive, just in case I get to see it again.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome.

How about the other issue on the XP - cancel see you have posted in that forum and my colleague
*blues_harp28* has replied

Would you please mark this thread SOLVED , the solved button is available on your post. thanks.


----------

